# Tarantula spiderling.



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 14, 2013)

My kids talked me into bringing home a baby Tarantula! Named "her" Cheyenne.



_________
~ Shelly ~ now Free


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 14, 2013)

very nice haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2013)

Man, you'll go for anything. . I would go for just about any animal/reptile, but very few insects. Specially spiders.


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2013)

Awe c'mon! What species???

I've got Chaco gold knees and Brazilian Blacks. Grammostola pulchripes and Grammostola pulchra.


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 14, 2013)

Ive been wanting one. I think they are really cool.


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> Ive been wanting one. I think they are really cool.



They all have their good and bad points. I find the Grammostola genus to have the fewest bad, and most good points. Brachypelma is pretty good too.


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 14, 2013)

Do you raise them Tom or just keep them as pets?


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> Do you raise them Tom or just keep them as pets?



I buy babies and raise them. I have not bred them yet, but planing on it soon.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 14, 2013)

Tom said:


> sissyofone said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been wanting one. I think they are really cool.
> ...



what are the good/bad points, in your opinion, of the Grammostola and Brachypelma genus's? been thinking about a tarantula. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 14, 2013)

Is that a rose hair? Had one in the past. Id love another but my hubby would never go for it!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tarantula spiderling.*



Team Gomberg said:


> Is that a rose hair? Had one in the past. Id love another but my hubby would never go for it!
> 
> Sent from my TFOapp



Lol..Its usually us wives that wouldnt go for it. But i think they are too cool.


----------



## Bighungry83 (Oct 14, 2013)

I had them growing up. I had a rose hair that was grown when I got her and I kept her for 7 years. I also had striped knee and pink toes. The rose hair was my favorite. She was a sweetheart. Well... As tarantulas go she was sweet. Did I mention I am terrified of spiders.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tarantula spiderling.*



Tom said:


> Awe c'mon! What species???
> 
> I've got Chaco gold knees and Brazilian Blacks. Grammostola pulchripes and Grammostola pulchra.



It's a Chaco Golden Knee. Was only $12.00 

_________
~ Shelly ~ now Free


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice! They are awesome slings. I love mine. Docile, they don't flick hairs, they eat good, pretty, etc...

This will be a great experience for the kids. Read up on how to feed and how they molt, etc. Don't leave crickets in there. Don't touch them if you find it upside down, give it a water source, etc...


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is a better pic of the baby. 

Tom, the kids are excited to watch her grow. I only have one that swears she will smash it (that won't even go near it's enclosure to do so).

No worries, she won't get smashed, it's just an idle threat.


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2013)

Great pic! It's so fun to watch them grow and develop. Keep us posted as the molts happen!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 20, 2013)

Two spiders today  or, at least the kids thought so!



_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## bigred (Oct 20, 2013)

Cool spider


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2013)

I always leave my sheds sitting out next to the enclosure. Freaks everybody out!

Give him about 3-4 days before offering food again.


----------



## erica anne (Oct 20, 2013)

Tom said:


> I always leave my sheds sitting out next to the enclosure. Freaks everybody out!
> 
> Give him about 3-4 days before offering food again.



That is hilarious!! I would so do that!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok, you guys prob need a good laugh....

I have a nasty spider phobia....thanks to my mom overreacting when a big fuzzy spider bit me as a kid when I got stuck in our pasture fencing.....took years to not have a full blown panic attack. Now I just round them up with a broom, and toss the spider and broom outside. I figure, after about a week, the broom is safe to bring back inside. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Anyway, I do try...and I'm a curious nerd, so I will check out these threads. So I wanted to muster up some courage and look at your pic...I tried to tap on it (iPad app), and I got goosebumps and squealed!! Made me laugh and feel silly...thought I'd share. Enjoy a good laugh at my expense. 

You're welcome. [GROWING HEART][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GROWING HEART][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GROWING HEART][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tarantula spiderling.*



SenjiSandy said:


> Ok, you guys prob need a good laugh....
> 
> I have a nasty spider phobia....thanks to my mom overreacting when a big fuzzy spider bit me as a kid when I got stuck in our pasture fencing.....took years to not have a full blown panic attack. Now I just round them up with a broom, and toss the spider and broom outside. I figure, after about a week, the broom is safe to bring back inside. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> ...



Hahahaha

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## jtrux (Oct 20, 2013)

That's my favorite species, excellent choice. Brazilian Blacks and Pink Zebra Beauties would also make great additions. I got away from the Brachyphelma for the same reasons already mentioned.


----------



## AnnV (Nov 4, 2013)

Spiderling... seems so cute. How big is it?
I am fascinated, but probably wouldn't own one.

Tom, are any of yours movie stars?


----------

